
China Economics Blog: China's empty city of Ordos - gasull
http://china-economics-blog.blogspot.com/2010/01/chinas-empty-city-of-ordos.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+ChinaEconomicsBlog+(China+Economics+Blog)
======
est
This is blogspam from AlJazeeraEnglish

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0h7V3Twb-Qk>

Just some background info where everyone seems to ignore: Ordos has higher GDP
per capita than HongKong.

<http://opinion.globaltimes.cn/observer/2009-12/490502.html>

